# Plastering Work In Canada, Can Anyone Help Me Please.



## LAURA25 (Jul 5, 2008)

Plastering Work In Canada, Can Anyone Help Me Please. 

Is there anyone that can give us any information about plastering in Canada. We are thinking about emigrating from the UK and would welcome any info about getting work in the plastering industry, i.e. how easy is it to get work, how much can i expect to earn.


All advice welcome.


----------



## rob mc (Sep 20, 2008)

*plastering work*



LAURA25 said:


> Plastering Work In Canada, Can Anyone Help Me Please.
> 
> Is there anyone that can give us any information about plastering in Canada. We are thinking about emigrating from the UK and would welcome any info about getting work in the plastering industry, i.e. how easy is it to get work, how much can i expect to earn.
> 
> ...


hi laura igoing to calgary in oct this year to work as a plasterer so if i give me some time ill let u know the work situation hope this helps


----------



## isaacosuji (Dec 18, 2009)

i need any job that a man can do.


----------

